# Just started shooting gigs again - check these



## Wretched (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Subsequent to buying a shedload of new camera gear, I was keen to get stuck into shooting live music again - something I hadn't done in years.

My first assignment was a trio of Australian pop/rock bands at the Oxford Art Factory in Darlinghurst (Sydney). They were 'Kids of 88', 'Howl' and 'Cassette Kids'. You can probably tell from the names that they're all 'scene kid' kinda music; but the musicians were all pretty lively and put on good performances.

Here's a link to about 40 images: Cassette Kids - 18_06_2010 - a set on Flickr


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 21, 2010)

cool pics! i can tell by the quality that you didnt you a camera phone 

what did you use? i know its hard to get good pics in those lighting condidtions.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice pictures


----------



## Wretched (Jun 21, 2010)

Shot with a Canon 7D and 50mm f1.4 lens.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 21, 2010)

Really nice shots man! Especially the first and last ones. Good to see more music photographers on this forum


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm assuming Howl isn't the totally awesome doom band that just put out From Hell?

Great shots though


----------



## Wretched (Jun 22, 2010)

Just covered the Train gig at the Enmore Theatre last night. Check the pics by CLICKING HERE.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 25, 2010)

With the 1.4 did you need a flash, probably not eh!

Nice shots, love the light.


----------



## Wretched (Jun 26, 2010)

No flash was allowed; which is pretty standard for shooting gigs for bigger bands. Certainly if you're being limited to three songs, like Train did. I haven't used a flash at all so far at any gig, no. The bigger gigs like this Train one allowed for reasonable ISO; around 2000-3200. The last one I did, see Cassette Kids thread also in this section - I shot everything at 3200 iso, but no flash there either.

With these modern DSLRs you cvan get away with 3200-6400 iso pretty well.

f1.4 is fast!


----------



## Bevo (Jun 27, 2010)

I need to get a 1.4 lens for my D90, it does shoot amazing in low light thats for sure!

Most of the stuff I take is outside and am looking at the Sigma 18-300 or so lense, its a 5.6 I think. It should do everything but low light or maybe will.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2010)

I need to get a decent lens for low lighting, want a fisheye lens too. I like using flash for smaller gigs, I hate ISO noise.


----------



## Wretched (Jun 28, 2010)

I've got a 10-22mm f3.5 EFS that's a super-wide angle. Not completely fish-eye, but certainly exaggerated. Only fast enough for the brighter stages with bigger bands, unless you have the luxury of using flash.

My 24-70mm f2.8L gets pretty wide so you can shoot almost right across the width of the stage and is fast enough for most lighting conditions. Obviously the focus gets pretty short at the longer end of the focal length.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2010)

I hate Kids Of 88 with a burning fucking passion but it's badass you're getting back in to shooting. It sounds really fun.

\mm/


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 12, 2010)

Wretched said:


> Shot with a Canon 7D and 50mm f1.4 lens.



I think this is the ideal combo for shooting gigs. I shot this band a few times...first with my old Xsi and the 50mm f1.8. Those pics were great, but the XSi was slow. I upgraded to the 7D and tried using the 28-135mm kit lens at a higher iso to see if I could pull it off...I couldn't. It was very hard to get usable pics. My conclusion is the 50mm prime is a great lens for gig photography...smaller gig anyway. I want to upgrade mine to the f1.4 version.


Great pics btw!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pics, crystal clear and tasty.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 25, 2010)

these threads give me GLAS!


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 28, 2010)

Good stuff.

How do you like the D7? I want one but having second thoughts since it doesnt have a full frame sensor. Is your nifty fifty an L series? Im looking at that to go with it as well.


----------



## Wretched (Aug 28, 2010)

The 7D is awesome. Can't fault it yet. Not too concerned about full frame, even though I'll be shooting a lot for print work. In my past life as a modified car magazine editor, I saw many a feature car shoot go to print, taken on a 450D or equivalent, sometimes even for the front cover. As they say, an artist doesn't blame his/her tools and you can get perfectly good shots on APS-C bodies. The only point they'll potentially fall over is in dark stuff, but the 7D seems to handle it really well and I've only been shooting live stuff on jpeg so far, not raw.

My 50mm is the cheap f1.4, not the L-series. From what I've seen of it and from what everyone else has been telling me, they're not worth the extra $1000.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 4, 2010)

The L series is f1.2 I believe. That and slightly better build quality. I would love to get the f1.4 50mm though. I have the f1.8 50 mm, or the "nifty fifty" and I could tell by your pics the step up would be worth it. I plan on it. Not trying to hijack the thread, but here are some of my recent band shots using the 7D + 50mm f1.8....


----------



## hutchman (Sep 4, 2010)

Fuck dude. Freakin nice pics. I need some pics to make me look cool like that.

EDIT: My band is actually playing Sydney next Sat if you wanna swing by and make me look good. 

But seriously.............. howboutit??


----------



## Wretched (Sep 5, 2010)

You guys sound good!

Where in SYdney are you playing?

There's another thread in here with pics of Train from the Enmore Theatre if you need any more convincing that you need the f1.4.


----------



## hutchman (Sep 6, 2010)

Wretched said:


> You guys sound good!
> 
> Where in SYdney are you playing?
> 
> .



Time - September 11 at 8:00am 
Location - THE LEWISHAM
794 Paramatta Road

That would be sweet man. If you do end up coming come and have a beer.


----------



## Wretched (Sep 6, 2010)

Will see if the missus will let me! hahah
Reviewing the Soulfly gig on the Thursday night, then shooting a car for a magazine Friday night. She might not be too happy about me going out again on Saturday night.


----------



## hutchman (Sep 7, 2010)

Wretched said:


> Will see if the missus will let me! hahah
> Reviewing the Soulfly gig on the Thursday night, then shooting a car for a magazine Friday night. She might not be too happy about me going out again on Saturday night.



Hahaha.No worries man. Well if you do come make sure you come give us a yell!

Women.......


----------

